# SRAM Rival Shifting Issues



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was having problems with my Rival RR derailleur skipping gears when downshifting and not being able to shift through all 10 speeds (only 7 were available). In troubleshooting the issue I lifted up the hood cover from the RR edge (near the bar) and removed 3 screws in order to pull off an inspection cover on the inside of the shifter. 

I found that the barrel-shaped index mechanism that rotates when the shift lever is pulled has material failure of several of the cogs that hold the cable in tension in the lower gears.

I just wanted to post my experience and a few photos (of the mechanism inside the rear shifter) here so that any others who have a similar problem will know one thing to check. I found SRAM's troubleshooting literature inadequate, basically nonexistant. 

I hope this material defect / failure isn't due to poor quality control but I suspect this particular part was not up to SRAM's QC standards.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, sucks. I was having similar symptoms to what you were describing in some of my larger rear cogs (I couldn't downshift into certain gears, but I could downshift past them and then upshift into them).

I ended up having to replace the shifter (under warranty) and that fixed it...I never took off the cover to see if there was any actual damage to the shift mechanism though.

Asad


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Have either of you contacted SRAM?


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Have either of you contacted SRAM?


No, I'm working through the dealer that sold me my bike with the Rival group new. I hear that SRAM does not work directly with customers on warranty issues. However, I think SRAM would be interested in seeing the parts that are on my bike because it's a clear material failure of internal components in the rather expensive shifter.

I think they'd want to get a handle on it if there was something going on with these parts that will result in a raft of $200 shifters needing to be replaced under warranty due to the failure of a $5 cast aluminum part.

Hopefully someone from SRAM will see the photos I posted up so they can look into it. I expect this part is supplied to them by a 3rd party.

I sent my dealer an email with photos yesterday. I haven't heard a response yet but I expect one shortly.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Have either of you contacted SRAM?


I did not, I had my shifter warrantied by Neuvation.

Asad


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

asad137 said:


> I did not, I had my shifter warrantied by Neuvation.
> 
> Asad


Which Neuvation model do you have? Do you like it?

Those new FC500's look pretty sweet!


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

sram has THE BEST customer service in the industry, if your lb says otherwise they are liers.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

billips1002 said:


> Which Neuvation model do you have? Do you like it?
> 
> Those new FC500's look pretty sweet!


I have an F100, and I think it's a great bike. I don't have that much to compare it to, though, other than bikes I took on test rides. It's pretty close in handling feel to the Cannondale CAAD9 I tried, though it has a stiffer ride (probably from the straight seatstays rather than the hourglass-shaped ones Cannondale uses). Mine, in a size 54, was just under 17 lbs as-received (no pedals, cages, etc).

The FC500 <i>does</i> look sweet though...

Asad


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

I've had a few friends have this happen to their SRAM shifters - 2009 Rival, in particular. I believe SRAM is aware of it.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

good thread... I've been having the same problem. thanks.

btw- how long is the SRAM warranty?


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

RUV said:


> good thread... I've been having the same problem. thanks.
> 
> btw- how long is the SRAM warranty?


I believe it's officially 2 years but you'd have to check into it with your retailer.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had issues with my force front DR lever and it was replaced no questions asked 
It just wasnt grabbing when changing to the big ring 
So i feel it may have been similar to the issue with this lever 

will never know but it was replaced and the new one is all good 

twiggy


----------



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

I just had the same failure happen on my Sram RR shifter last night while I was doing a little maintenance on my CX bike -- Rival 2009. Very dissappointing. I've had RED on my road bike for 2+ years. Lots of use, but zero problems. I'm hoping this is just an isolated thing with this batch of Rival shifters.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

I developed the same issue with my 2009 rival shifters yesterday. the issue presented itself as being unable to 'downshift' (easier gear for those searching) I originally thought that the cable housing was sticky, but upon further inspection of the shifter, its cable and housing noticed that it was the gears had stripped thus preventing any downshift from happening unless all tension was removed from the cable. 

See attached pictures:
Bike is 2010 Raleigh rx 1.0
Shifters i assume are 2009 Sram Rivals


questions post away!

joe 
pictures below 
**edit for pictures**


























---------------------------------edit October 26 2010
Shifter was replaced under warranty
Shifter appears to be a 2010 as it says SRAM down the body 
Shifter works great and is very smooth
-----------------------------------end of October 26 2010


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

seems like that master cog would be pretty easy to replace if you could get parts...can you get parts from a dealer? last I checked the answer was "no," but wasn't sure if this had changed.


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow!

It's alarming how many people are having this exact failure.

I should get my replacement shifter in a few days. I hope it won't suffer the same fate. Sram is apparently replacing a large number of $200 shifters due to the failure of a seemingly inexpensive part.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had my shifter replaced for the same issue and 
i had no problems from sram when coming to replace it 

the problem developed quite quickly but the new lever is much better and nore responsive 


twiggy


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

any of you guys "dry shifting" (basically, jacking with the Double Tap lever w/o pedaling the bike)?

Small parts are available, and the shifter are quite simple to rebuild.


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

twiggy73 said:


> I have had my shifter replaced for the same issue and
> i had no problems from sram when coming to replace it
> 
> the problem developed quite quickly but the new lever is much better and nore responsive
> ...


That's good news. I haven't got my new shifter yet but I hope it will feel better than the first one. I never thought the first one was right even before it failed but I thought my expectations were just too high coming from mountain bike shifters.

I'm anxious to feel the new shift quality.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

billips1002 said:


> That's good news. I haven't got my new shifter yet but I hope it will feel better than the first one. I never thought the first one was right even before it failed but I thought my expectations were just too high coming from mountain bike shifters.
> 
> I'm anxious to feel the new shift quality.


I thought exactly the same but the new shifter is completely different sharp and fast. I can really feel the zero loss on the new leaver. it is just a quick tap and its done!!! 

What is dry shifting?? nver heard of it ?? 

Twiggy


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

I took my bike to my lbs, The owner contacted SRAM and they are sending him a warranty replacement shifter, should be in by mid week. 
I have put ~5000 miles on this bike and ran it in two cross races last year and one tri this year, with zero issues until last monday on the commute home. 

For those that had similar issues are your shifters on a 2009 or 2010 bike? 

No "dry" shifting of my shifters either

joe


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I've warrantied shimano dura ace shifter with Shimano without going thru the dealer. I sent my reciept from my bike with the broken shifter. From the day I sent it in till the day I got back a new one. 5 days. Shimano Rocks !!!


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

-dustin said:


> any of you guys "dry shifting" (basically, jacking with the Double Tap lever w/o pedaling the bike)?
> 
> Small parts are available, and the shifter are quite simple to rebuild.


This statement is misleading. *Some* small parts are available - not all of them. The shifter mechanism (which includes the failed part in the picture) is not for sale individually. Look at the exploded parts diagram available at the SRAM website, or check with your SRAM dealer for verification.


KS


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, either SRAM is slow to respond to this particular customer's problem or they have a mess of failed shifters on their hands because it's been well over a month since I registered my warranty claim with my retailer and I still don't have a new shifter.


----------



## diarmuidc (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to have to add my name to the list of these failures. To make matters worse, it has happened *twice*. The first shifters went after about 9 months (two teeth on the rachet gone), replaced in January and yesterday one of the teeth in the "new" shifter went. SRAM's local distributor were really good about replacing the first set. Let's hope they are as responsive this time around


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine just did the same thing. Sram replaced it under warranty within a week. Im a little disappointed that after a year it broke.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

diarmuidc said:


> I'm going to have to add my name to the list of these failures. To make matters worse, it has happened *twice*. The first shifters went after about 9 months (two teeth on the rachet gone), replaced in January and yesterday one of the teeth in the "new" shifter went. SRAM's local distributor were really good about replacing the first set. Let's hope they are as responsive this time around


I have posted it on another thread and going to repeat it here. I am now also a happy group member of the failed shift/lever combo sufferes.

Mine (Rival) broke yesterday (after about 6000 km). I bought it last October. I am so pissed off since SRAM seems to have been knowing of the problem for years.

Now they will send me a replacement shifter under warranty. However, my next groupset is a Shimano or Campagnolo making. I now consider SRAM junk and not worth the money. Although my Rival from 2007 on my other bike is still been working after estimatedly 14000 km.

A groupset should last at least 30000 km. 

We should keep the thread open and everyone should post his SRAM shifter failure here.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

dracula said:


> I have posted it on another thread and going to repeat it here. I am now also a happy group member of the failed shift/lever combo sufferes.
> 
> Mine (Rival) broke yesterday (after about 6000 km). I bought it last October. I am so pissed off since SRAM seems to have been knowing of the problem for years.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about the Dura Ace shifters that are unserviceable AND unwarrantied when the cable breaks because of a known design problem?

SRAM has absolutely excellent warranty service, especially compared to Shimano and Campy - even when the stuff is out of the warranty period. I also have 2007 Rival, and like you it is still working fine. It sounds like SRAM _had_ a problem with _some_ of Rival shifter internals, and they make it right if they fail. 

No one likes it when things break, but I really don't understand why you are so worked up about this. If this was a 7800 DA shifter, you wouldn't even be able to buy a new replacement, let alone get it replaced for free.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Kontact said:


> How do you feel about the Dura Ace shifters that are unserviceable AND unwarrantied when the cable breaks because of a known design problem?
> 
> SRAM has absolutely excellent warranty service, especially compared to Shimano and Campy - even when the stuff is out of the warranty period. I also have 2007 Rival, and like you it is still working fine. It sounds like SRAM _had_ a problem with _some_ of Rival shifter internals, and they make it right if they fail.
> 
> No one likes it when things break, but I really don't understand why you are so worked up about this. If this was a 7800 DA shifter, you wouldn't even be able to buy a new replacement, let alone get it replaced for free.


Hi all: The reason I am upset may be related to the fact SRAM is not fixing the problem. People have been reporting broken shifter problem for a long time; either way the shifter paddle snaps or the inside ratched breaks (as in my case). Replacing the shifter under warranty with the "same design" will not fix the problem. The shifter will stop working again in spring I reckon. 

I do not doubt SRAM has a better than average customer service even though the 1 yr warranty is a joke (I would rather expect 3 years because often things happend after many miles and not months).

Anyway I hope they will proof me wrong because I like the shifting sensation much more than Camagpnolo (although a very old one from 1995) and Shimano 105. The SRAM hoods though could be higher making climbing easier then.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

dracula said:


> Hi all: The reason I am upset may be related to the fact SRAM is not fixing the problem. People have been reporting broken shifter problem for a long time; either way the shifter paddle snaps or the inside ratched breaks (as in my case). Replacing the shifter under warranty with the "same design" will not fix the problem. The shifter will stop working again in spring I reckon.
> 
> I do not doubt SRAM has a better than average customer service even though the 1 yr warranty is a joke (I would rather expect 3 years because often things happend after many miles and not months).
> 
> Anyway I hope they will proof me wrong because I like the shifting sensation much more than Camagpnolo (although a very old one from 1995) and Shimano 105. The SRAM hoods though could be higher making climbing easier then.


You already said you have a set with 14000km on it. Why hasn't that one broken?

SRAM never asks when stuff was purchased - if a shop calls with an issue they replace it. That's no joke.


Rival and Force rear shifters use the same internals as the first gen from 2007 - so some of the units out there may still be the suspect ones that never made it out of warehouse. At some point they will all be gone, but right now some of them are still out there.

SRAM equipped bikes are extremely common, but this failure mode is not that common. Clearly there is/was a run of shifter mechs with bad metalurgy, and SRAM is replacing them as they come up. I don't know what you want or expect - like I said, they are being much better about this than similar problems with the other two companies.

I suppose you could buy Microshift.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Kontact said:


> You already said you have a set with 14000km on it. Why hasn't that one broken?
> 
> SRAM never asks when stuff was purchased - if a shop calls with an issue they replace it. That's no joke.
> 
> ...


I post it here and people can cross check their code: My (broken) shifter had the following code: 26T0...

As far as I understand that means: week #26 in the year 2010

My new shifter (replaced under warranty) has the following code: 17T10044642

Not sure if that means week #17 in 2011.

By the way: they (shop/SRAM UK) replaced it without quibbles. Although it took 2 weeks for them which is not so bad (never got the point why SRAM couldn't send it directly to me instead of again going through the shop). I bought the group set last year in October from an UK based online dealer which I think is big in selling SRAM stuff.

And now the rant: over the course of that 2 weeks I had to make use of my old bike which has RIval 2007 fitted. They shift so much better than the newer Rivals. I couldn't believe it. Upshifting (smaller to larger rear cog) is so much easier and it takes so much less force and one has not go all the way down to the left when pulling the paddle to the left. Also upshifting (39 to 53) the front is so much easier without so much less pull. 

The jagwire cables on both bikes are laid out and aligned in a similar fashion (wing shaped handle bars with grooves) and are in good nick. It is surely not related to cable friction because the brakes on both bikes are "1 finger" brakes.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

twiggy73 said:


> I have had my shifter replaced for the same issue and
> i had no problems from sram when coming to replace it
> 
> the problem developed quite quickly but the new lever is much better and nore responsive
> ...


yup but you were still under warranty. But I would expect more from such pricey parts. Last week when visiting my parents I used my old roadbike equipped with a full 1997 Campagnolo Chorus 9speed transmission and it still work like new after 40k miles.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

Same here on a 2011 Ridley bike with Rival kit. Several teeth broke off ratchet. POS Sram! I have the weekend to myself first time in years and wanted to do a full day ride and now I'm dealing with this Sram cheap part BS with no bike shops nearby. 

I have had quality issues with X9 MTB parts and upgraded to X0 and was still not that impressed. Most of their parts feel cheap including Rock Shox. ANd Avid has always been kinda cheapo way back to the bmx days lol. That Sram experience on the MTB convinced me to go full Shim/XTR and I think I will start down the DA road with my ridley.

I decided to throw an X0 shifter up top for now. I suppose I'll do the warranty and then give Rival one more try - I would hope they used a stronger ratchet. They should just sell the ratchets at Universal where you can buy the other guts of the part.


----------



## GOAL Sports (Sep 28, 2011)

add me to the GROWING list of defective SRAM Rival shifters

Mine was straight from the factory...0 miles!!!!

I couldn't get into my top 3 gears either

Sure hope SRAM wants to keep a shimano convert in me...NOT a good start SRAM!!!!!


----------



## kjmonaco (Apr 2, 2002)

So do they make a rebuild kits for these? I have a bike which was bought 2nd hand which has the same issues,but no warranty .So I need to either replace or rebuild.Could someone point me in the right direction for a rebuild kit ?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

GOAL Sports said:


> add me to the GROWING list of defective SRAM Rival shifters
> 
> Mine was straight from the factory...0 miles!!!!
> 
> ...


And which online retailer did you buy it from?

It wasn't "straight from the factory", it was straight from the retailer/wholesaler. Who knows how long it sat there before it was purchased.

Point being, SRAM fixed the problem (a supplier gave them substandard metal) a long time ago. Any that are breaking in the same manner now are NOS that people are trying to get rid of.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> And which online retailer did you buy it from?
> 
> It wasn't "straight from the factory", it was straight from the retailer/wholesaler. Who knows how long it sat there before it was purchased.
> 
> Point being, SRAM fixed the problem (a supplier gave them substandard metal) a long time ago. Any that are breaking in the same manner now are NOS that people are trying to get rid of.


I am planning to upgrade to a new frame next year and cannot make my mind if it will be Campa or SRAM. The haptic and feel of SRAM is better but the SRAM plastic junk does not last for long.

Who told you this "substandard metal" fairy tale?

My own observation: First generation of Rival (around 2007) excellent shifting due to better parts (metal and not plastic) but poor surface finish (brakes and derailleur) which by comparison to my Shimano 105 is a joke and didn't last long. Of course it is yet cosmetic only. No wonder they are selling all painted black Rivals in the meantime so no one sees how bad their surface finish can be.

Shifting on the newer Rivals is much worse when compared to my 2007 Rival. One of the right ratchet broke as well. Yet I expect the warranty replacement shifter will snap again because it takes so much more force in order to shift up. The same story for the left shifter.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

dracula said:


> I am planning to upgrade to a new frame next year and cannot make my mind if it will be Campa or SRAM. The haptic and feel of SRAM is better but the SRAM plastic junk does not last for long.


Ah, another "Campa" person. That explains a lot. Even Campy says "Campy", not Campa, which just sounds silly. I like SRAM, but I like Campy better. 



dracula said:


> Who told you this "substandard metal" fairy tale?


That would be SRAM. They had a bad batch of zinc or some such thing that caused the metal part of the shift lever to crack and break. 



dracula said:


> My own observation: First generation of Rival (around 2007) excellent shifting due to better parts (metal and not plastic) but poor surface finish (brakes and derailleur) which by comparison to my Shimano 105 is a joke and didn't last long. Of course it is yet cosmetic only. No wonder they are selling all painted black Rivals in the meantime so no one sees how bad their surface finish can be.


I don't even know what to say to this. I haven't experienced any of what you're talking about in my years of being a bike mechanic or a shop owner.




dracula said:


> Shifting on the newer Rivals is much worse when compared to my 2007 Rival. One of the right ratchet broke as well. Yet I expect the warranty replacement shifter will snap again because it takes so much more force in order to shift up. The same story for the left shifter.


New Rival shifts much better than old Rival. Don't know what you're basing that on. If it takes "so much force to shift up", then there's a build issue with your bike. It doesn't take any force at all to shift the Apex or Rival bikes that I've built.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

GOAL Sports said:


> Sure hope SRAM wants to keep a shimano convert in me...NOT a good start SRAM!!!!!


Yeah, because Shimano stuff never breaks. Ever.


----------



## jaibautista (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. But I also want to join "the club" for experiencing the same problem with a SRAM Rival 2009 right shifter; I can only shift through the six smallest cogs. When a bike mechanic opened the shifter (by removing the plastic case with three small screws), the four last teeth were worn out. 

Good thing SRAM's local distributor here in Manila (Philippines) RMA'd my shifter (even if I bought the shifter second hand; way to go SRAM! ) and gave me a brand new pair of SRAM Rival '11 shifters (according to the box, it was manufactured in January 2012, just last month).

When I replaced the shifter cables for the RD yesterday (to make the long story short, a bike mechanic bastardized the shift cable that jutted out of the screw of the RD, making it frayed, so I had it replaced myself; BTW, it's quite difficult to replace shifter cables for SRAM road shifters!), I again removed the small plastic cover on the right shifter and applied generous amounts of grease on the metal (aluminium?) spindle to prolong its life.

I hope my replacement shifters won't experience the same problems as before. Or else I'm going Campy (hopefully, by then, I've saved enough to afford Chorus. Haha )


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

For what it's worth my 2011 SRAM Rival shifters have been flawless. I have used them for about 3,000 miles on mostly hilly terrain with LOTS of shifting.


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Just saw this thread. I get the impression SRAM's CS is location dependent. My shifter barrel (2008 Rival) went kaput too. I went to the LBS (I'm in New Zealand), the local SRAM rep said 'tough', so I tried to get parts from SRAM myself. Got referred back to the New Zealand rep. Who basically said I was SOL. Here's the thread (kinda long, but I thought I'd share my experience):

Hi Nigel,

Sorry, but there is no crash replacement programme in New Zealand.

Best regards

Peter

From: Nigel Chang [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, 12 January 2012 8:06 a.m.
To: Peter Adams
Subject: RE: SRAM Rival damage

Thanks Peter,

Is there a crash replacement policy for SRAM shifters in NZ? According to my cousin in San Francisco, there’s one there where in exchange for the damaged shifter and a fee a replacement is offered.

Cheers, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Peter Adams [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, 11 January 2012 4:04 p.m.
To: Nigel Chang
Subject: RE: SRAM Rival damage 

Hello Nigel,

Sorry for the lack of response. Your query has now filtered through to us. The parts that are available are described on the attached Spare Parts Catalogue Page. As you have discovered internal parts, if they are not described and listed on the attached parts list are not available from SRAM – they are only offered as complete shifter assemblies.



Regards

Peter

SRAM NZ


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Nigel Chang [[email protected]]
Sent: Sunday, January 08, 2012 5:57 PM
To: SRAMUSA
Subject: FW: SRAM Rival damage

Hi

I’ve still not received a reply to my previous e-mails of 30 August and 9 September 2011. Can someone please respond (or at least acknowledge) to my query?


Thanks and regards,
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent: Friday, 9 September 2011 11:48 a.m.
To: [email protected]
Subject: FW: Help with SRAM Rival Replacement Parts
Importance: High


Hello, 


Re: my email of 30 August 2011 (appended below). I’ve not yet received a reply. I have photos of the damaged parts if required.

Thanks and Regards,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sent: Tuesday, 30 August 2011 10:13 a.m.
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: Help with SRAM Rival Replacement Parts 

Hello,

I’m in need of 2x replacement pawls/ratchets for 2 of my right hand Rival levers. Set 1 is a generation 1 (silver lever) shifter that was OEM on my Genius Il Falco and set 2 was a replacement carbon-bladed set that I purchased to get me through the rest of the race season after I fell after being clipped by a campervan. Following another crash, my replacement right hand Rival lever is in need of repair, needing a new shifter body and pawl/ratchet assembly. 

I’m now in a position where I have 2 dead, but mostly complete right hand shifters and would like to repair these rather than consigning them to the landfill. 

While I can purchase a new shifter body for my lever, my dealer advises me that he cannot procure a new pawl/ratchet assembly from his rep. I also see that these parts are not listed in your catalog either. I’d be grateful if I could purchase these parts from you; this would also sanve me from I’d also like to stop riding my track bike home as it’s a 16% final climb up our driveway. 

Looking forward to hearing from you, 

Best,


----------



## jjromano99 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi there, it looks like my rear derailleur shifter was part of the same batch as many of you have posted in this thread.
Mine are supposed to 2010 SRAM Rival, and had the exact same failure. No dry shifting whatsoever.
Unfortunately, here in Argentina we are going through imports ban by the government, so instead of going through the distributor; I'm looking to get a repair by a "specialist", re-doing the fail metal piece by a craftsman...
Too bad I haven't noticed this thread before, as I would have pushed hard on my distributor instead of going the "specialist" way (I don't know yet how much I will get charged by this work).


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Cross post alert!

At approximately what mileage is the Rival rear shifter breaking? I have around 3500 miles on my '09 Kestrel Evoke SL since I bought it new in August 2010. I have an important race coming up (LOTOJA) and I'd be pretty upset if my shifter were to fail mid race. I'm considering buying some Force shifters.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

royta said:


> Cross post alert!
> 
> At approximately what mileage is the Rival rear shifter breaking? I have around 3500 miles on my '09 Kestrel Evoke SL since I bought it new in August 2010. I have an important race coming up (LOTOJA) and I'd be pretty upset if my shifter were to fail mid race. I'm considering buying some Force shifters.


it doesn't make any difference how many miles you have on your shifters, it breaks because it fatigues. it has to do w/ how many times it's been shifted, not how far you've ridden it... that should be pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I live in hilly terrain. Stages 1 & 3 of this year's Tour Of Utah went right by my house. Those climbs are what the locals ride every day, a bit slower though. I shift a lot.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

your shifters MAY break sooner than those that don't get shifted as much. but who really knows? if you're worried about it, buy some new shifters. nobody here can come close to telling you when (or if) they'll ever break.
common sense is the key here in more ways than one.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> it doesn't make any difference how many miles you have on your shifters, it breaks because it fatigues. it has to do w/ how many times it's been shifted, not how far you've ridden it... that should be pretty easy to figure out.


Also note how Shimano's shifters use a larger portion to shift. If you look at SRAM shifters, there is absolutely no way that that dinky dink is strong than Shimano "full" shifter action.

I own both SRAM and Shimano. I haven't had this problem yet... but I wouldn't be surprised if it did. 

Again, I've had Shimano stuff on me fail too so I'm not a fanboy. I'm just saying from an engineering perspective, doubletap goes through much more use since the same lever does both as opposed to other brands.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> Also note how Shimano's shifters use a larger portion to shift. If you look at SRAM shifters, there is absolutely no way that that dinky dink is strong than Shimano "full" shifter action.
> 
> I own both SRAM and Shimano. I haven't had this problem yet... but I wouldn't be surprised if it did.
> 
> Again, I've had Shimano stuff on me fail too so I'm not a fanboy. I'm just saying from an engineering perspective, doubletap goes through much more use since the same lever does both as opposed to other brands.


you ever bothered to look inside a campy shifter? obviously no engineering going on in there either by your thinking.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

royta said:


> Cross post alert!
> 
> At approximately what mileage is the Rival rear shifter breaking? I have around 3500 miles on my '09 Kestrel Evoke SL since I bought it new in August 2010. I have an important race coming up (LOTOJA) and I'd be pretty upset if my shifter were to fail mid race. I'm considering buying some Force shifters.


As others have commented there can be no definite answer. Not all shifters break/broke and your shifter could be one of the lucky ones.

If in doubt just read the product code imprinted on your shifters and ask SRAM if there are any known issues.

Last year they replaced my right shifter under warranty and it is still going strong now after 10 000 km. The original one from 2010 broke after about 5000 km.

I also noticed one can improve shifting power by swapping out the original SRAM cables for Jagwire Racer (or any other) ones. Of course yet it is still impossible to get as smooth a front derailleur shifting experience as with the first generation Rival from 2007 (which is insensitive to choice of cables on my other bike ).


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

I removed the hood and shifter cover to get a good look at the internal gears. The teeth are not chewed up as I've seen in pictures, so I'm not worried about them. However, there's no telling the shift lever is ok.


----------



## cammyfloyd (Jan 10, 2013)

i just noticed that i'm having the same problem as everyone else on here. i have a set of 2009 sram rival shifters on a 2009 bmc road racer. the worst part, is that i hardly ever ride. i run more miles a year than i ride and i only have about 3,000 miles on this bike. the right shifter will only allow the rear derailleur to go into the lower 6 speeds and it just snaps all the way over when i try to continue shifting. it's very annoying. i have an older set of campagnolo components on my older bianchi and have never had a single glitch in 12 years on it. contacted competitive cyclist about it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mattdecat (Feb 5, 2013)

I have had exactly the same problem internal gear has mashed up teeth, my bike was 3 years old and only used in the summer months. I contacted SRAM technical they emailed me straight back at 630pm on a Saturday and said to send it back for a warranty claim via the shop where I bought it. Within two days they had got back to me and said they would replace but had no rival shifters so would I accept Force ones instead! Really pleased they replaced even out of the warranty period


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

This makes me nervous
My bike is a 2012 and fitted with Sram Rival groupset. My guess is, that gears and parts are from 2011 as it is an early 2012. Anyone that has actually heard how to determine the later batches from the ones that seem prone to brake/crumble?


----------



## hobointernational (Feb 9, 2013)

Send it back to Sram if it's in warranty


----------

